# Time stops



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Our clocks (in the UK) will move forward by an hour for good - but only if Scotland agrees 

Read more: Daylight savings 2011: Clocks will move forward an hour for good - if Scotland agrees | Mail Online

makes me laugh - Egypt did away with Egypt summer almost the day before it was due to change.......


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

I am glad Egypt kept it at GMT+2, it was dam annoying when it changed to GMT+3 every summer. There was no reason at all why it changed. All it did was upset Egypt Airs flight schedules, as they needed to be readjusted to coincide with other airlines, because of international transfers.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Now the uk have changed their clocks again I have to leave the house before I get my daily dose of Eamon Holmes ..devastated


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Maireadhoey said:


> Now the uk have changed their clocks again I have to leave the house before I get my daily dose of Eamon Holmes ..devastated


I have my phone connected to a local radio station in the UK via the net - so get full Heart FM each day in the car.


----------

